# New Breed Seduction.



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Ladies Kyle and the crew at New Breed have put together a bow just for the girls...it's called the Seduction and I think y'all will really fall in love with this bow. If you get a chance head on over to their Facebook page and let them know what you think about this sweet new bow. The camo is the Muddy Girl camo and looks killer.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Notice the little hearts machined in the center of the riser, as well as the hearts at the end of the riser.


----------



## Accident (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks pretty sharp. Lose the hearts and I would want one.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

what are some spec of that bad girl lol!!!!!! ot of great features in a womans bow right there


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Specs have not been released yet, but Kyle will be releasing them very soon. If you visit the New Breed Archery FB page, they will post info there soon. Also visit the Official New Breed Archery thread here on AT...it's in the manufacturers announcements and press releases section here on the forums.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I would agree its a sweet looking riser. Right now I am speculating the specs but I am thinking its somewhere in the 31 ata range, probably 7" bh not sure on draw range or weight but he said it was gonna be optimized for their draw range and draw weights.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Well Seduction Specs are released, I was close but not quite in the ball park. 











Seduction SV(short version)
Axle to Axle: 28.5"
Brace Height: 5 3/8"
Draw Length: 22.5 to 25"(modular cam system)
Draw Weight: 30, 40, 50, 60lb max
Mass Weight: 3.3lbs

Seduction XV(Regular version)
Axle to Axle: 28"
Brace Height: 5 3/4"
Draw Length: 25 to 27"(modular cam system)
Draw Weight: 30, 40, 50, 60lb max
Mass Weight: 3.3lbs
ATA/IBO speed: 283-285 FPS(26" 45lb 226gr arrow)


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

ok how bad will she kill the pocke book. not like i have a choice but kinda want to know a head of time also will there be other finishes avalible and maybe a pocket and cam anodized option


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I like the hearts but not the brace height..


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

This is perfect for the small framed woman or girl. if you ladies are looking for a longer ata, the Lycan, Gentix, and Eclipse are all available in the Muddy Girl camo...all are used very successfully by women for hunting, 3D, and spots. The seduction weighs only 3.3 pounds and is very proportionate in specs for its size. A 5' lady and a 6'2" man do not have the same bow requirements proportionately, so that it is why this bow was developed.


----------



## CanadianHuntres (Jul 9, 2012)

Love the look of this bow! and the fact that there is a short version! Do we know prices yet?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Prices have not been listed yet, there will be color options but not sure what they are. And here is a quote from Kyle Null:



Ju5t H3R3 said:


> Hello all,
> Would like to explain a 28" ATA bow will do very will at 5.5 to 6.5" it is all about riser design and bow proportions. If you do the geometry and physics of the bow you would find that a bow with 23" to 27" draw length with an ATA of 27.5" to 28.5" that 5.5" to 6" brace height is in the same proportional category as bow with 26" to 30" draw length with an ATA of 32" to 33" and 6.5 to 7" brace height. What does this mean: that the accuracy of the bows will be relatively the same due to their proportional ratios. If this bow was 32 to 35"+ ATA and you had a draw of 27"+ then yes there would be a concern of the brace being below 6" but since it is 28" to 28.5" ATA and the Average draw length will be 25" to 27" it will be just as accurate as most longer ATA bows with higher brace heights because of the physical proportion of the bow and the shooter.
> kn


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow I thought 6 inch brace height was low, but under 6 is insane. I just don't care for the lower brace height in bows. I have alway shot at least 7 until I got the Vicxen at 6 3/4. Shot my step daughters homewrecker with a 6 and just didn't care for it. The bow is pretty neat looking. I could see a younger smaller framed girl liking it. So if it gets more young girls shooting it's all worth it.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

man at what my wife would shoot this bow what a fast bow it would be 27" 50lbs and a 258gr arrow this thing will be slaying at the 3d range. just want to get one in hand before i throw money down or its a charge for the wife. she love the new hoyt charge


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

ttate said:


> Wow I thought 6 inch brace height was low, but under 6 is insane. I just don't care for the lower brace height in bows. I have alway shot at least 7 until I got the Vicxen at 6 3/4. Shot my step daughters homewrecker with a 6 and just didn't care for it. The bow is pretty neat looking. I could see a younger smaller framed girl liking it. So if it gets more young girls shooting it's all worth it.


Do a little math. A 5.75" brace on a 26" draw is .2211" per inch of draw length. A 7" brace on a 30" bow is only .233. There isn't much difference there.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

This bow would appear to sacrifice stability for speed. 
The BIG cams would make for a sweet roll over.

This bow does NOT look like a beginners bow but it's very fast.

If you compare it to standard bows, to make the kind of speed he's talking about the standard 70lb x 30" draw bow would have to make 345 IBO

It's speed is about equal to Bowtechs Heartbreaker but doesn't have the Brace of the Bowtech.

Heartbreaker = 7"
Seduction = 5 3/8"

Bill

Make mine Bowtech.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ladies, ask your New Breed dealer about these and try one for yourself. New Breed always builds a top performing bow, dont listen to what people think they know, see for yourself and see why New Breed sets itself apart from the rest. I will have one of these at my shop soon in OK, so if you are close, come try one.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)




----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

JAG said:


> Ladies, ask your New Breed dealer about these and try one for yourself. New Breed always builds a top performing bow, dont listen to what people think they know, see for yourself and see why New Breed sets itself apart from the rest. I will have one of these at my shop soon in OK, so if you are close, come try one.


That is great Julie, and I did place an order for one. I will let the other half try it and see how she likes it. I am thinking an all black one or black riser with muddy girl limbs will like very good.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I believe its only offered in all Muddy Girl at the moment. Possibly black, i will check on that.



05_sprcrw said:


> That is great Julie, and I did place an order for one. I will let the other half try it and see how she likes it. I am thinking an all black one or black riser with muddy girl limbs will like very good.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

bawls said:


> Do a little math. A 5.75" brace on a 26" draw is .2211" per inch of draw length. A 7" brace on a 30" bow is only .233. There isn't much difference there.


All I know is I have shot 7 inch brace height on 2 diff bows one being the Bear Attack, the other Being the Mission Riot. My Hoyt Vicxen is 6 3/4. My daughter has a Bear Homewrecker that is 6 inch and I hate the way it shoots. She likes it so to each their own. As stated it truly comes down to personal preference.


----------



## 3girls&ajewel (Aug 29, 2012)

DANG.....sweet looking bow.....all I could think THERE IS MY NEW TRICKED OUT TARGET BOW!! Then I see the brace height---EEK! Got a dealer/rep in the MN metro area....I would like to give one a shot none the less?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Check it out soon at your dealer - shoot it first then form an opinion.  i think you will be very impressed.


----------



## 3girls&ajewel (Aug 29, 2012)

Where are they being carried in MN?


----------



## Purplegirl (Nov 6, 2012)

I am looking at purchasing a bow for the first time and I love this look but wish more dealers would try out purple on their bows. So many ladies are looking all over the internet and only finding a few accessorices here and there.


----------



## 3girls&ajewel (Aug 29, 2012)

Got any shops in MN carrying this bow?


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

you can see if Oak Ridge Archery in Kasota has any on order.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the 3.3 lbs is awesome! It looks like an aggressive cam? Maybe? I would have to shoot it--


----------



## bowguy357 (Jan 2, 2014)

has anyone bought this bow? my wife is in love with it and i'm worried about the brace height this is her first bow. if so please tell me how the bow turned out for you and if the smaller brace height was an issue. i'm worried myself about buying a turbo model with a 6" brace for me, but what they're saying about a shorter ATA does make since but i do not know enough to throw that kinda money at something. thank you for all your input.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

if your wife is petite to small sized lady, this will be fine - im on the large size, I shoot the Genetix for competition, but I have a lycan and a Seduction that I use for hunting, and I shoot them both well. Im a 27" draw


----------



## Jmona (Mar 8, 2014)

bowguy357 said:


> has anyone bought this bow? my wife is in love with it and i'm worried about the brace height this is her first bow. if so please tell me how the bow turned out for you and if the smaller brace height was an issue. i'm worried myself about buying a turbo model with a 6" brace for me, but what they're saying about a shorter ATA does make since but i do not know enough to throw that kinda money at something. thank you for all your input.



THIS!
Can someone post photos of the bow, something more realistic than the brochure photo and more feedback? How much should I be looking to pay for the first model? OR Am I better off with a Hoyt Vicxen? Thanks


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I had the actual last Hoyt Vicxen they made I really liked it. That was a 2011 model. Now if you get a Vicxen it's just by adding the Vixcen Pkg to a Hoyt bow which I love that idea. I got the Carbon Spyder 30 and added the Vicxen Pkg. You can get it on the Ignite, Charger, Faktor and Carbon Sypder.


----------



## live2draw (Nov 6, 2010)

this is old but why not. 
So here is the gig. the 5" brace height on a bear is going to act differently than the one on an obsession, or an APA. riser design and individual feel is different for ever bow. I hated short brace heights, then got the new bear agenda. and i love it, you really have to shoot things before you pass judgment just because it has similar specs to a completely different bow.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

It would be interesting to hear how people like these bows... I have a 24.5 inch draw length so the choices are pretty slim for bows. 
I hate the hearts though.


----------

